# Merged: FIBA: China V.S. Slovenia



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

hey do any of you guys know that if china *needs* to win the next game against Slovina to advance???


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: World Basketball (FIBA)*

yes otherwise mathmatically they can't earn enough points to be close to advancing (if I am wrong blame it on a rookie math error! LOL)


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: World Basketball (FIBA)*

1. USA 4 0
2. ITA 3 1
3. PUR 2 2
3.	SLO 2 2
5. CHN 1 3
6. SEN 0 4


thats the W/L standings with 1 round remaining. since only four teams move on to the next round, usa with 4-0 and italy with 3-1 is secured to qualify and senegal is locked to be eliminated. yes China *needs* to win over Slovenia to be tied at (2-3) with them. although after that im not sure how tie-break is settled.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: World Basketball (FIBA)*



Auggie said:


> although after that im not sure how tie-break is settled.


Points For - Points Against. To advance, China would have to win by atleast 18 pts.

I may be wrong...


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: World Basketball (FIBA)*

It's complicated because PUerto RIco might end up at 2-3 if they lose to Italy(that game will decide who finishes 2nd in the group).If Puerto Rico and China win then both advance and SLovenija is eliminated as the head to head win is the tie breaker in the event of a tie between two teams.If three teams are tied then the tiebreaker is the point differential in games between the three teams.I don't know exactly how that shapes up right now.Essentially China needs to win and then cheer for Puerto Rico.I don't know what the points differential is right now.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: World Basketball (FIBA)*

this will be a tough test for team china....


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: World Basketball (FIBA)*

Buuuuh, I was wrong. :biggrin:


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: World Basketball (FIBA)*

Amazing win!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: World Basketball (FIBA)*

China beat Slovina!!!! Wang Shipeng made an unbelievable clutch shot, oh my goodness, I can't believe it!

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: World Basketball (FIBA)*

I've never enjoyed an international game that much. 

That shot was ridiculous. 

Yao got tired in the 4th, but was pretty much unstoppable most of the time. That play where he missed then grabbed the rebound then missed again then grabbed the rebound once more with about four Slovenians climbing all over him then finally put it in and drew the foul... you knew he was just trying his heart out then. He wanted it.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: World Basketball (FIBA)*

If Italy beats PR I think that China is still eliminated.China did lose to Puerto Rico didn't they?I know that Slovenija beat PR by 10 and lost to China by 1 so I believe they have the tiebreaker on a three way tie over CHina.FIBA.com is down so I can't check the scores there


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: World Basketball (FIBA)*



Hakeem said:


> I've never enjoyed an international game that much.
> 
> That shot was ridiculous.
> 
> Yao got tired in the 4th, but was pretty much unstoppable most of the time. That play where he missed then grabbed the rebound then missed again then grabbed the rebound once more with about four Slovenians climbing all over him then finally put it in and drew the foul... you knew he was just trying his heart out then. He wanted it.


Where did you watch it? :biggrin:


----------



## startrek (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: World Basketball (FIBA)*

No, If Italy beats PR, China will advance. Yao Ming domiated inside, 36 points, 10 rebounds. :banana: :banana: :banana: 



Diable said:


> If Italy beats PR I think that China is still eliminated.China did lose to Puerto Rico didn't they?I know that Slovenija beat PR by 10 and lost to China by 1 so I believe they have the tiebreaker on a three way tie over CHina.FIBA.com is down so I can't check the scores there


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: World Basketball (FIBA)*



kisstherim said:


> Where did you watch it? :biggrin:


I was at the game. I am now in the parking lot with some delirious Chinese fans. These guys are nuts. They threw bottles at Bostjan Nachbar as he walked by.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: World Basketball (FIBA)*



startrek said:


> Yao Ming domiated inside, 36 points, 10 rebounds. :banana: :banana: :banana:


nice. congrats :cheers: :worship:


----------



## laserboy (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: World Basketball (FIBA)*

no need to guess. China advanced. no matter the result of ITA and PuertoRico. Because if teams have the same win-loss record, then they will be calculated only by the POINTS BETWEEN THE TEAMS WHICH ARE HAVING THE SAME RECORD. so as long as China win by 1 point they can advance.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: World Basketball (FIBA)*



Hakeem said:


> I was at the game. I am now in the parking lot with some delirious Chinese fans. These guys are nuts. They threw bottles at Bostjan Nachbar as he walked by.


are you kidding?


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: World Basketball (FIBA)*

^ Yeah. I watched it on a crappy TVU player stream. I can't afford to just take off to Japan.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: World Basketball (FIBA)*



Hakeem said:


> ^ Yeah. I watched it on a crappy TVU player stream. I can't afford to just take off to Japan.


how's that stuff? Is it better than ppstream? (Have you tried it?)


----------



## LeroyJames (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: World Basketball (FIBA)*



Hakeem said:


> I was at the game. I am now in the parking lot with some delirious Chinese fans. These guys are nuts. They threw bottles at Bostjan Nachbar as he walked by.


Silly, Chinese fans would be throwing confeiti and streamers at Boki, his total suckage this game helped China's cause lol


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: World Basketball (FIBA)*



kisstherim said:


> how's that stuff? Is it better than ppstream? (Have you tried it?)


I tried PPStream, but it didn't work.

The TVU stream's picture quality was very poor, but it loaded up quickly and didn't freeze.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Yao with 36pts, leads China to victory!*

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...ug=ap-worlds-slovenia-china&prov=ap&type=lgns



> SAPPORO, Japan (AP) -- Yao Ming scored 36 points and Wang Shipeng made a 3-pointer as time expired to give China a 78-77 victory over Slovenia on Thursday that kept alive its hopes of reaching the second round of the world championships.
> 
> The Chinese (2-3) won their final two Group D games, and would be guaranteed of a spot in Saitama if Puerto Rico beats Italy in a later game.
> 
> Yao, leading the tournament with 28.4 points per game, scored 21 in the second half. He was 13-of-21 from the field and grabbed 10 rebounds.


MVP! MVP! MVP!


----------



## kezhou (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: Yao with 36pts, leads China to victory!*

some pic I throw this


----------



## Rockets111 (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: Yao with 36pts, leads China to victory!*

now theyre def in the top 4 in group d so theyre making the elimination round.

im not sure if theyre 3rd or 4th

usa 4-0
italy 3-1
china 2-3
slovenia 2-3
peurto rico 2-3


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: Yao with 36pts, leads China to victory!*

Man that's the last two CHN games I haven't seen on nbatv! :curse: Of course they show the games they didn't win? 21pts in the 2nd half, sweeeeet! :banana: 

Big props to Shane playing well with all the stars. I've enjoyed watching him and some of the other nba guys. That ITA team is fun to watch. IMO Espn hasn't done a good job showing these games, they could show more since nbatv just keeps showing the 'same darn games' over and over. If this were soccer or tennis they'd be running the tourney all day and night.

They've been showing POKER FOR GOD"S SAKE! :curse: :curse: Tell me, WHO THE HELL DECIDED POKER WAS A SPORT? Somebody get cards, bowling, and pre-bubeseant baseball its own damn station? GEEZ, get on the damn OLN channel? :argue:


----------



## sdfgtrew (Apr 4, 2006)

*Re: Yao with 36pts, leads China to victory!*

Yao also contributed 6 or 7 block


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Yao with 36pts, leads China to victory!*

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=297950

Merge? :wink:


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Yao with 36pts, leads China to victory!*

To KTR: well, they are different games, so there is really no reason to merge. Let me ask you this question, do you want all the upcoming Rockets games merged? I wouldn't want to. 
---------------------------
Back to the topic, The more this kinds of games; the more I want to see him does that as a Rocket.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Yao with 36pts, leads China to victory!*



Dean the Master said:


> To KTR: well, they are different games, so there is really no reason to merge. Let me ask you this question, do you want all the upcoming Rockets games merged? I wouldn't want to.


Different games? Aren't they both about the China Vs.Slovenia game?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Yao with 36pts, leads China to victory!*

oh my bad, didn't notice that either. Sure, we can merge it, Dean can handle it


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Yao with 36pts, leads China to victory!*

Done, tell me if I did it wrong.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Yao with 36pts, leads China to victory!*



Dean the Master said:


> Done, tell me if I did it wrong.


nothing wrong, at least I didn't find anything wrong. :biggrin: :greatjob:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/4138237.html



> Yao was the horse who pulled the Chinese wagon again with 36 points, 10 rebounds and four blocked shots as he never left the court in playing the full 40 minutes of a win-or-go-home game. After losing their first three opening round games, China kept its hopes of advancing alive with a win over Senegal and then kept battling even after Slovenia opened up a 14-point first half lead.
> 
> Things still looked bleak when Sani Becirovic hit a driving layup to give Slovenia a 74-70 lead with 1:17 left in the game.
> 
> ...












Warning: 3.35m file


----------

